# Marine ply joints



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

So as i work through building walk around gunnels on my Banshee (have templated and rough cut all pieces), my next question is joints. When joining the pieces i was thinking of using epoxy to bond and #6 stainless screws to hold together (maybe some pocket screws too). All wood will be encapsulated, i was hoping to limit the glass cloth layup process to joints where the new work meets the hull. Is this approach ok?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Epoxy will bond just about anything if prepped correctly.
Works extremely well in wood to wood joints. Stronger than the wood.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Got a picture of the layup?

Depending where the joints are located, should be fine.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

No pics to post yet, but basically i'm referring to the supports (cut to act as rod holders), joined to the walk around gunnels. I thought my plan was solid but don't want to take any compromising shortcuts.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Epoxy to plywood joints, no screws at all...
Hasn't split or cracked yet in a year plus of hard use.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

What is the darker material built up at the joints, just extra/mult applications of epoxy?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

nope that epoxy fillet material, most likely wood flour mixed with epoxy, you can also use micrballoons.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The brown material is a mix of FLAG epoxy, wood flour and milled glass fiber.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Why would you use a thickened e mix vs some glass cloth?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fiberglass loses strength in hard 90° bends.
Glass strand has great tensile strength but weak shear resistance.
A transition curve allows stress to transfer evenly across the corner.
The epoxy fillet material creates a joint which is stronger
than the adjoining wood and with a layer of tooling cloth over it
makes for an extremely strong and durable wood to wood joint.


----------

